# Aristo TE Revolution



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

We currently run on Aristo TE Revolution and do not have a problem (this is in the UK) but we now want to use 2 TX's so operator 1 can run the main line whilst operator 2 is building consists on the staging area and when he is ready he can park said train in the transfer siding for operator 1 to pick up when he is ready.

Now, we have have replicated the info held on TX 1 onto the new TX but using a different ID and different CAB number but when we link the loco on the new TX we lose the link on number 1 TX and it's visa versa when re-link TX 1.

The question is, is this the norm and we have to re-link to pick up a train or have we missed something in the set up?? 

Please ask away if clarification is needed, I appreciate one man's question can be another man's confusion.

I hope somebody out there has tried this.

Cheers Bram


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think you need to use the same link ID for both transmitter... if you re-link, then I believe you change the link id, so the first configuration is now no longer valid. 

I think you can manually enter the link in the second transmitter. 

Someone who really knows this will pipe up I am sure. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bram on 30 Aug 2011 11:46 AM 
Hi Guys,
{snip} 
Now, we have have replicated the info held on TX 1 onto the new TX but using a different ID and different CAB number but when we link the loco on the new TX we lose the link on number 1 TX and it's visa versa when re-link TX 1.

The question is, is this the norm and we have to re-link to pick up a train or have we missed something in the set up?? 

Please ask away if clarification is needed, I appreciate one man's question can be another man's confusion.

I hope somebody out there has tried this.

Cheers Bram
You're right, Greg Thanks. Just getting ready to post.

Bram.... If I understand correctly... Each transmitter needs exactly the same train # information. Loco #, cab #, etc. so the receiver the train is reading the same info from the either TX.

To set up the 2 TX's, go to System Configure .. Cursor to letter e, select Multi TX ON. 

Then go to Radio Configure. Set both TX's to the same RF Channel and Group ID.

That should work and link should hold on the receiver for both TX's

When one TX is running the train, the other TX is "dormant" for that Cab # until the buttons are activated from the original TX.. 

Have I confused you enough?????









The addendum.doc on the Aristo Tech Support page should help as well REVOLUTION Addendum


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Everything's got to be identical between the two transmitters, including the ID and Cab number. Then you "shouldn't" have any issues with linking. I put that in quotes, because that's how I have my two transmitters set up, and I've got one receiver that I have to re-link every time I run it with the other transmitter. I think it's a firmware issue--it's one of the early firmware receivers. 

Later, 

K


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bram,

First of all you need to make sure that both transmitters are set for the same RF channel and Group ID. Go to main menu setup. Go to #6, which is Radio configure. THis is where you set the RF channel and the Group ID.

After this is done, I am not positive it is required, but on my multiple transmitters I have them set up so that a given Revolution receiver is set up as the same SU and CAB number on both transmitters.

When you do this, either transmitter will control that receiver. Whichever transmitter has issued the last command, that is the one that is in control at that moment.

Hope this helps.

Ed

I believe Stan gave you the most complete and clear answer. Apparently he, Kevin, and I were all writing our answers at the same time. Sorry for the duplication.


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Many many thanks Guys, the thing we missed out was using the same ID. We will change this tomorrow and everyting else should be the same. 
I will keep you posted on the result. 

Cheers


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

As Stan said, you have to have the same cab and ID number, and you do not even need to link the second TX, it will control the loco as long as multi tx is on.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I really think you can do it with a different cab, the only "Real" identity of the loco is the "ID" number... I'm pretty sure once you have the ID in the second transmitter, you can assign that ID to any cab of your choice. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Greg is correct. I just tested it because I didn't think that was the case, but (duh!) it has to be since cabs can be SU or MU, and the MU ones can control multiple locos that can also be controlled individually by other cabs. The loco ID is what gets linked between transmitter and receiver. You can then go through and program multiple cabs to control that loco ID, and not have to re-link when changing cabs. 

And thanks to checking that out, I discovered what was causing my linking issues with my one receiver; I had two separate IDs associated with it. When I went through and consolidated things a while back, I didn't clear out my older IDs, so when I programmed the one transmitter, I inadvertently programmed it with the old ID. Dummy.... Anyway, all is fixed now, and I can program any cab to run any loco and not have to re-link the transmitter and receiver when re-assigning cabs. 

Later, 

K


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

You guys are probably right about the CAB number, given that you can include a given engine in any number of MU combinations. I think many of us, though, at least I know in my case, when we set up the initial SU number (ID number??) we make the CAB the same also just to be on the safe side. This way, for me, it is easier also to find that loco when I'm setting it up to run. Then as Greg and Kevin have said, you can link it to any MU cab for running together with other engines.

Ed


----------



## Bram (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi Guys, 

Have set everything up as sugested including RF & ID and set Multi TX to ON, we still had trouble linking (link was lost). We thought about it and we had been trying to link the TX's individually, so we decided to link them simultaneously and "bingo" we have success. The bonus now is when you link TX 1 on subsequent locos, TX 2 automatically links. 

Many many thanks for your help and info it has been invaluable. 

Cheers


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

At the risk of belaboring the point, I think you wanted to link one to one transmitter, and then use the same id number on the other, not relink. The ID number, believe it or not, is not the "real" number exchanged, and I think that can "hidden" number can change when linking, even to the same ID number. 

But you have found a method that works for you, and that's the first, most important step. 

Regards, Greg


----------

